# New Haven, CT anybody?



## rd (Dec 10, 2006)

hi, i don't have medical insurance right now and i haven't been able to find a *free* support group in my area. i feel very ashamed about being socially anxious so i won't talk to my partner or anyone for that matter about it in detail. also, my only means of transport is my bike so i am limited to new haven and adjacent cities/towns.


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

I'm part of an informal cognitive-behavioral therapy group that's been meeting in New Haven since the summer. We're about halfway done with our second session, and I'm not sure what will happen after that. If you want to find out more, send me a PM.


----------



## rd (Dec 10, 2006)

just wanted to thank you for the info... as it turns out i'm moving to nyc fairly soon.


----------

